# Tabellenbreite fixieren



## solala123 (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meiner Hp eine Tabelle in einen Kontainer eingebaut.
soweit so gut.
Die Tabelle hat 2 Zeilen und 3 Spalten
in der oberen Zeile soll jeweils 1 Bild
und in der 2 Zeile ein kurzer Text.

Die Spaltenbreite soll immer gleich bleiben, auch wenn ich mal in einer Spalte kein Bild habe und das tut es jetzt nicht ! 

```
<div id="mittelteil-tabellenrahmen"><!-- anfang vom Mittelteil-Tabellenrahmen -->
    <table width="100%" height="100%"  border="5" align="center" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="5" bordercolor="#000000">
    <tr table border="0" width="100%" height="100%" align="center"><tr>
      <td align="center" valign="middle"><img src="images/image-braun/645020_web_R_by_Ich-und-Du_pixelio.de.jpg" 
      width="224" height="120" /></td>
      <td align="center" valign="middle"><img src="images/image-braun/645020_web_R_by_Ich-und-Du_pixelio.de.jpg"
       width="224" height="120" /></td>
      <td align="center" valign="middle"><img src="images/image-braun/645020_web_R_by_Ich-und-Du_pixelio.de.jpg"
      width="224" height="120" /></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td align="center" valign="middle">Zum Gatenlokal</td>
      <td align="center" valign="middle">Zum Gartenlokal</td>
      <td align="center" valign="middle">Zum Gartenlokal</td>
    </tr>
    </table>
            
        </div>
        <!--ende vom Mittelteil-Tabellenrahmen -->
```


kann mir jemand helfen? hab auch schon den Google befragt aber da kam ich auch nicht so recht weiter.

Vielen Dank für Euere Hilfe
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
erstmal du schreibst noch alles als HTML-Attribute das macht man heute nicht mehr.
Verwende CSS!

Eine Tabellenspalte kann nur gleich breit bleiben wenn diesem eine Breite mitgegeben wird. 
Du gibst aber nur der Tabellenzeile eine mit.

Viele Grüße


----------



## solala123 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jan,
Danke, werde es mal mit css versuchen.


----------



## solala123 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo NixNixbody
schau mal da

http://www.w3schools.com/tags/att_td_valign.asp


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,
mit dem was in deinem Link steht bist du zwar nicht falsch bei HTML4, aber selbst hier sollte man alles was man mit CSS machen kann auch damit machen.
Einfach um Struktur und Gestaltung auseinander zu halten. Und spätestens wenn man seine Webseite auf HTML5 umstellt wäre valign als HTML-Attribut falsch. Es wird schon noch von den Browsern verarbeitet werden ist aber dann nicht mehr valide.

Viele Grüße


----------

